# MSNBC Poll: What Grade Would You Give To President Obama



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*MSNBC Poll: What Grade Would You Give To President Obama *

_msnbc.msn.com -_

:shock: Holy Crap I can't believe the results. I am truly shocked (no sarcasm)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*A Big F**KIN 0*


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Come on Harry, don't hold back, tell us how you really feel. :-\"


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm not... I think a lot of people are starting to wake up. I'm hearing it more and more. 
It's nice to see though.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*It looks like I am not alone in my opinion.*

If you were grading Barack Obama on his performance as president, what would he get?
* 55393 responses

He gets an A *20*%









He gets a B *7.4*%









He gets a C *5.1*%









He gets a D *11*%








He gets an F *57*%









Not a scientific survey. Click to learn more. Results may not total 100% due to rounding.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

looks like people dont like getting there hard earned money taxed to give to illigals and domestic terrorist groups anymore.. should have thought of that before the election


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Gave him an *F* myself. He's the one of the biggest f##kups ever to hold any elected office.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I almost didn't vote, because they don't have an "F-minus".


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I gave him a 2 because he put his name on the paper.

F


----------

